# Importing pitbull to UK



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a very random question but it is just something that crossed my mind.

I know you can technically legally own a pitbull over here if you already have one and register it, neuter it, temperament test it and agree to have it muzzled and on lead at all times when in public. I assume there is no way of legally bringing one into the country though? I just wondered because I was curious about what families do when they have one as a pet and live in a country where they are legal but they want to emigrate to the UK? I am guessing the only option is to leave the dog behind ?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, it is against the law to import them in or out if they are a registered pitbull type dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, it is against the law to import them in or out if they are a registered pitbull type dog.


I dont think that can be right. The brother of a friend has just moved back from another country and has brought their pit bull with them. It is a real pit bull and is registered and legal in this country. They had another of the banned breeds too which would also have come here legally but it died before they moved.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

No, pitbulls will not be allowed to enter this country - see below,

*Can my pets come to the UK with me?* 
The Pet Travel Scheme allows cats and dogs to enter the UK from New Zealand without needing to be quarantinesd.

To travel to the UK from New Zealand under the PETS scheme, the pet must:

1. Be fitted with a microchip
2. Be vaccinated against rabies
3. Be blood tested to show a satisfactory level of protection against rabies
4. Be treated against ticks and a type of tapeworm
5. Have a declaration of residency completed by the owner
6. Be issued with an official PETS certificate
7. Be issued with an Animal Welfare Export certificate

The whole process will take a minimum of about seven months, as the blood test for the level of rabies protection must be taken at least six months prior to entry into the UK.

*Certain breeds of dogs are banned from the UK such as Pit Bull Terriers, Japanese Tosas, Dogo Argentinos and Fila Brasilieros or any animal which appears to have been bred for fighting, will not be allowed entry*.

Moving to the UK?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I dont think that can be right. The brother of a friend has just moved back from another country and has brought their pit bull with them. It is a real pit bull and is registered and legal in this country. They had another of the banned breeds too which would also have come here legally but it died before they moved.


How very strange, as Jugs posted it is actually against the law to bring them in  I can't say i've heard of someone bringing one in legally.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> No, pitbulls will not be allowed to enter this country - see below,
> 
> *Can my pets come to the UK with me?*
> The Pet Travel Scheme allows cats and dogs to enter the UK from New Zealand without needing to be quarantinesd.
> ...


I can only repeat that my friend's brother has most definitely got a real pit bull and it has definitely come here legally and is registered and has to be muzzled etc.

What you quote is from New Zealand, there seem to be different regulations for/from different countries so maybe there is not a set ruling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm assuming it's the same as NZ - certain breeds cannot be imported into the country.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I can only repeat that my friend's brother has most definitely got a real pit bull and it has definitely come here legally and is registered and has to be muzzled etc.
> 
> What you quote is from New Zealand, there seem to be different regulations for/from different countries so maybe there is not a set ruling.


Those same breeds are banned in NZ, so someone would not be bringing a dog of those breeds into the UK, so I can only assume it's the same for all countries.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jugsmalone said:


> No, pitbulls will not be allowed to enter this country - see below,
> 
> *Can my pets come to the UK with me?*
> The Pet Travel Scheme allows cats and dogs to enter the UK from New Zealand without needing to be quarantinesd.
> ...


It was, it's 3 weeks now after the rabies jab in Europe anyway.
So if you live in this country and want to take a dog on holiday in Europe you get have your dog vaccinated and go straight on holiday and as long as you don't come back here under three weeks no problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I dont think that can be right. The brother of a friend has just moved back from another country and has brought their pit bull with them. It is a real pit bull and is registered and legal in this country. They had another of the banned breeds too which would also have come here legally but it died before they moved.


highly unlikely the dog was brought in as a pit.
few years back someone tried to import an american bulldog to the uk was turned around at the airport in the uk for being pit bull `typey`and was sent back to the destination the dog originally come from.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

A little bit more info on this from our goverment

Countries participating in PETS include parts of Europe, Bahrain, *the USA,* Canada and certain other long haul destinations.

To be eligible, your cat or dog must:

meet the requirements of the scheme, and be certified by an authorised vet to obtain a PETS certificate
travel via certain designated sea, air and rail routes to England
come from a country permitted under the scheme
*not be a breed of dog banned by law from being kept in Great Britain*

[ARCHIVED CONTENT] Bringing pets into the UK : Directgov - Britons living abroad


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't it a bit like asking if one can legally import cocaine or a hand gun?

If something is illegal in this country, then it's illegal to import it.

Also, you can't just walk down to your local police station and register a dog that is of type. It's not as simple, nor easy, to get it on the exemption register as some people are making it sound.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

You cannot voluntarily have a pitbull registered on the Index of Exempt Dogs. This was only possible for a short period after the DDA was introduced. The only means of doing so is going through the standard procedure as if the dog was seized which would the owner at the possibility of being prosecuted or having the dog destroyed, it is not a given that it will be exempted.

However, a recent change in the law has made it possible to legally become the keeper of an existing registered dog in this country, assuming all restrictions are adhered to. Previously, dogs could only dtay with their owner and could not be transferred elsewhere.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

diablo said:


> highly unlikely the dog was brought in as a pit.
> few years back someone tried to import an american bulldog to the uk was turned around at the airport in the uk for being pit bull `typey`and was sent back to the destination the dog originally come from.


Might be unlikely but it happened. They moved back here about a year ago. The dog has to be muzzled and it is registered. It was brought in as a pit bull. If I see them again I will check but not sure why they would be admitting it to being a pit bull, saying it is licensed and keeping it muzzled in public if it was here illegally. I was surprised and did question it at the time.
After all though, pit bulls that are licensed are legal to keep here so if someone owns one in a country where they are legal and all the paperwork is done BEFORE they come to this country why should it not be allowed. Obviously they would have to be neutered so it would not be a short cut to bringing in breeding stock.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Might be unlikely but it happened. They moved back here about a year ago. The dog has to be muzzled and it is registered. It was brought in as a pit bull. If I see them again I will check but not sure why they would be admitting it to being a pit bull, saying it is licensed and keeping it muzzled in public if it was here illegally. I was surprised and did question it at the time.
> After all though, pit bulls that are licensed are legal to keep here so if someone owns one in a country where they are legal and all the paperwork is done BEFORE they come to this country why should it not be allowed. Obviously they would have to be neutered so it would not be a short cut to bringing in breeding stock.


You can't voluntarily add a dog to the register, so the only way this is possible is if the dog had either been put on the register shortly after the DDA, or had been seized and registered here prior to going abroad. If he was registered before he left, he may have been allowed back in.

Otherwise, there is absolutely no way that he is registered as a pit bull. Perhaps he is muzzled under some other legislation, or they just muzzle him and tell people he is licensed so that he isn't reported?

I can see why it would appear to make sense to have licensed pit bulls from other countries here, but they are not allowed. Even neutered dogs can fight, and these are illegal breeds. The government is working towards having none in the country at all.

Unless they are lying to protect their dog, I can't understand why they'd say he was licensed. Happy to check a license number if you've got one, though. Would be interesting to see if he really is licensed as a pit bull, and his circumstances if that is the case.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

EllesBelles said:


> You can't voluntarily add a dog to the register, so the only way this is possible is if the dog had either been put on the register shortly after the DDA, or had been seized and registered here prior to going abroad. If he was registered before he left, he may have been allowed back in.
> 
> Otherwise, there is absolutely no way that he is registered as a pit bull. Perhaps he is muzzled under some other legislation, or they just muzzle him and tell people he is licensed so that he isn't reported?


How odd, they must be liars then. They had also apparently got permission to bring their other banned breed in too (think it was a Dogo).


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Blitz said:


> How odd, they must be liars then. They had also apparently got permission to bring their other banned breed in too (think it was a Dogo).


I wasn't calling them liars - that's very different to saying that they may be lying to protect their dogs.

They have both a Dogo and a Pit Bull, in the UK? They shouldn't be too hard to identify then. Does either of them have any special authority? This goes against every guideline - for a start, a court case reference is needed to add a dog to the register.

Has either dog been taken to court? Were they both declared correctly when the DDA came into force? Perhaps its carried on since then.

I am not insulting you or your friends - please don't take this that way. I'm just curious as to how they have got around the law, if they have.


----------



## Alex F (Mar 26, 2020)

Blitz said:


> I can only repeat that my friend's brother has most definitely got a real pit bull and it has definitely come here legally and is registered and has to be muzzled etc.
> 
> What you quote is from New Zealand, there seem to be different regulations for/from different countries so maybe there is not a set ruling.


Hi Blitz - do you have the details of how they managed this move?! Would be great to understand as we have a dog that is on the fence - looks like it could be affected by BSL if you find a difficult person!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Alex F said:


> Hi Blitz - do you have the details of how they managed this move?! Would be great to understand as we have a dog that is on the fence - looks like it could be affected by BSL if you find a difficult person!


Hi I think it would be best if you got professional advice so you know exactly where you stand. https://www.doglaw.co.uk/

I hope you get it sorted


----------

